# Son of a beech



## Corjack (Aug 29, 2014)

Spalted beech that is. Turned out pretty cool. Even for me.

Reactions: Like 7 | EyeCandy! 3


----------



## Kevin (Aug 29, 2014)

Beautiful knife Ron. I didn't really like this style knife when you first started posting them, but not only have I warmed up to them, I like them a lot now. I can't even remember now why I didn't care for them at first. Very beautiful work.


----------



## robert flynt (Aug 29, 2014)

Very nice work! I always worry about a persons hand sliding forward, with out a guard or finger groove , when using it to push cut or stab. You have to be careful about liability these days.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Corjack (Aug 29, 2014)

It is a thousand year old design. It was designed for cutting on the pull. Used by those inhabiting the northern most parts, of Finland, Sweden, and Norway. Basically the same folks as our Eskimos. They could cut up a seal, or a moose with their mittens on.


----------



## barry richardson (Aug 29, 2014)

You make nice knives Ron, what material is the red band?


----------



## Corjack (Aug 29, 2014)

A thick piece of vulcanized paper


----------



## robert flynt (Sep 3, 2014)

Corjack said:


> It is a thousand year old design. It was designed for cutting on the pull. Used by those inhabiting the northern most parts, of Finland, Sweden, and Norway. Basically the same folks as our Eskimos. They could cut up a seal, or a moose with their mittens on.


We call them scandy style and they are great knives in the hands of someone who uses them properly.Helle in Norway makes areal nice Scandy style as well as Fallkniven. The Eskimo went a different direction and developed the Ulu.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Corjack (Sep 3, 2014)

Well, a fellow bought this one today. He can call it whatever the heck he wants to.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## robert flynt (Sep 4, 2014)

Corjack said:


> A thick piece of vulcanized paper


Ron, I had a customer bring a knife by I made 10yrs ago, to have me clean it up for him. It had had heavy use I noticed the vulcanized spacers had deteriated apparently due to moisture. Now I'm thinking about switching to something else.


----------



## Corjack (Sep 4, 2014)

I sell mine for a hundred bucks. Kinda doubt anybody brings one back in ten years.


----------



## Foot Patrol (Sep 4, 2014)

Robert what would you suggest changing too. I also use vulconized spacer material and really like the way it looks.

Did you have to replace the hangle for the repair?


----------



## robert flynt (Sep 5, 2014)

Foot Patrol said:


> Robert what would you suggest changing too. I also use vulconized spacer material and really like the way it looks.
> 
> Did you have to replace the hangle for the repair?


They make G10 in thin sheets now and there are some plastic sheets being sold now but they are a lot more expensive.
No l didn't have to replace the handle, just reground it, sanded and polished and it looked just fine. You couldn't tell it was a tad smaller. Cleaned up the blade and made it shaving sharp and it looked like new.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------

